# ISO jalapeno poppers on the grill



## Dawgluver (May 29, 2011)

Got the peppers, got the chives and cream cheese, got the Panko if needed, out of eggs, got the grill, (charcoal)  ???


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2011)

I don't know about the grill but, you could make a thin tempura batter.  That would not require the egg.


----------



## Saphellae (May 29, 2011)

Not sure about battering them, but we make them by halving the peppers, scooping out the seeds, filling it with a cream cheese mixture and wrapping it firmly in bacon.


----------



## ranleemil (May 29, 2011)

*Amish Poppers*

Believe it a not I found this in an Amish Cookbook. It's very simple. Cut jalepenos in half and take out seeds. In a plastic sandwich bag put cream cheese and your favorite shredded cheddar or other shredded cheese. Mix by massaging the bag. Sqeeze all the cheese mixture to one corner of the bag. Cut off a corner and flute the cheese mixture into the jalepenos. Wrap each pepper with a half slice of bacon and secure with a pick. Bake or grill until the bacon is cooked and crisp and jalepeno cooked and cheese melted. Enjoy!


----------



## Rocklobster (May 29, 2011)

There just happens to be a recipe posted in the food section of the Huffington Post this week. Snap, Crackle, Jalepeno Popper


----------



## Andy M. (May 29, 2011)

Try these.  Really good!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/need-a-tnt-recipe-for-abts-64028.html#post897753


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2011)

Wow!  Excellent ideas, all!  DH was super hungry, so I ended up making a cream cheese/steak seasoning filling for the split and deseeded peppers and wrapping them in a foil packet, then putting them on the grill.  Forgot to Pam the foil, so they ended up losing their skins, but all in all they were pretty good.  

More jalapenos are on the list!  Just gotta try some of these ideas!


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 31, 2011)

I made some for a party--used an apple corer thingie to ream the seeds out, stuffed with some cream cheese and a halved Lil Smokie, wrapped in bacon.

If you like a little heat, leave some seeds.


----------

